# More money than brains



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

I keeping with that gigantic house thread. What are some of the more money than brains things you have seen homeowners wnat installed. For us it has to be a shower system that we just roughed in. It's a mix of the Kohler shower tiles, the lighting system that they just released, a radio system, steamer, foot whirlpool and of all things 15 darn jets. I mean come on, how long (other than the steamer unit) can you coup yourself up in a shower to make it worth the expense. They are well on their way to a $30,000.00 shower system.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

they are spending cose to 30k for a shower? wow. I wish I had that much money that i thought i needed to waste it like that.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The house that I posted about under " house i did" had a bookstore and ice cream store. That whole area where the theater is was done to look like a village. It had store fronts and copper gutters. The theater had the reader board with the chaser lights and a lobby stocked with candy and a popcorn machine. The pool has a slise built into a mountain, a lazy river and a deep end thats 18 feet deep where you can jump off the top of the mountain.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Down N Dirty said:


> I keeping with that gigantic house thread. What are some of the more money than brains things you have seen homeowners wnat installed. For us it has to be a shower system that we just roughed in. It's a mix of the Kohler shower tiles, the lighting system that they just released, a radio system, steamer, foot whirlpool and of all things 15 darn jets. I mean come on, how long (other than the steamer unit) can you coup yourself up in a shower to make it worth the expense. They are well on their way to a $30,000.00 shower system.



I look at that as a down payment on a new car! In my experience most often people will use it a few times and that's about it. How many times do people actually use their jetted tub? AND I also see a big difference in new money versus old money. Old money is usually very straight forward and simple. The new money folks are all about the latest and greatest...fine with me. All in all I don't see too much of bling bling for the sake of having it. It's trendy to go all out on master baths!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I just soak in my little bathtub. If I need bubbles, I can make my own.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Think of all the money they will save on soap and shampoo. They wont need it with a shower like that.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Quite possibly more than 2 or 3 get to enjoy at atime. I no i wood! oops.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Herk said:


> I just soak in my little bathtub. If I need bubbles, I can make my own.


:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Down N Dirty said:


> I keeping with that gigantic house thread. What are some of the more money than brains things you have seen homeowners wnat installed. For us it has to be a shower system that we just roughed in. It's a mix of the Kohler shower tiles, the lighting system that they just released, a radio system, steamer, foot whirlpool and of all things 15 darn jets. I mean come on, how long (other than the steamer unit) can you coup yourself up in a shower to make it worth the expense. They are well on their way to a $30,000.00 shower system.


Let me tellem you Ifs I got to win dat big Lotto. I woulds go from a 32 inch stand up shower to 36. So I can fit with out soapin up dem walls spin around a few times and have my wife rinse me offs with a garden hose.
30 k good God thats food for 2 years 3 six packs and a new red 1994 mini van with a blue door so I can cruise the strip like a king :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Somehow I have the feeling that if I worked 24/7/365 I might be able to put a dent in the property taxes on that shack....:laughing:


----------



## drippy (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd go thru a car wash naked before i spend that kind of money.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I look at that as a down payment on a new car! In my experience most often people will use it a few times and that's about it. How many times do people actually use their jetted tub? AND I also see a big difference in new money versus old money. Old money is usually very straight forward and simple. The new money folks are all about the latest and greatest...fine with me. All in all I don't see too much of bling bling for the sake of having it. It's trendy to go all out on master baths!


BINGO. New money it is, in a way. Apparently the homeowner inherited from his fathers oil interests. There is a lot of that here in Tulsa, OK. And yes this house is about as show, as show gets. It's like all you have said, WHY? They just signed off on $77K worth of extras, yes that's $77,000.00 above what was first spec'd in the house. I mean come on a one HP disposal for the theater bath, what the hell do they plan on shredding. When the house is done on trim out I'll try to snap some photos. With what they are paying in extras I could almost pay off 1/2 my house


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm trimming a house now that has a disposal on the laundry sink.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought my house for $9k, and sure, it's come a long way since then, but it's hard to imagine what sort of world some people live in.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

drippy said:


> I'd go thru a car wash naked before i spend that kind of money.


I'd give you the quarters and sell tickets.:laughing:


----------

